# Paph. jackii/ malipoense ?



## Axel (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi folks,

I bought this plant labelled as jackii in spring 2007. It is now flowering (1st time) and, to me, isn't a true jackii (or typical one). Staminode is indeed different, and more malipo-like. On the other hand, should it be a malipoense, its shape appears unusual to me (narrower petals). That's why I think it could also be malipoense x jackii. What do you think ? 







Staminode : 





Whole thing : 





Leaves :


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 9, 2008)

looks like a straight malipoense to me. no jackii at all in the background


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 9, 2008)

To me it appears to be pure Paph malipoense. The flower is in range of typical malipoense. Those lovely photos of full round malipoense are of the exceptional few that people brag about. Yours is well in range of normal. Pleasant. I'd keep watering it. Important - jackii has fine lines where malipoense has a solid purple mark on the staminode. I have seen several of the hybrid (malipoense x jackii) and the purple blotch is broken up into lines in the hybrid. Your foligae is typical of malipoense, the foliage of jackii is much lighter backgound with a checkerboard pattern of darker blotches. The foliage of malipoense tends to be mostly dark green with lighter paterning. So foliage, and staminode say - pure malipoense.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jan 9, 2008)

And what a NICE one it is!

Craig


----------



## Sangii (Jan 10, 2008)

it is definitely a straight malipoense and looking at the plant I think it could be from the same origin that tha plant as bought as var hiepii and that turned out to be a stright malipoense as well


----------



## Axel (Jan 10, 2008)

OK for malipoense then ; thanks very much for your answers


----------



## toddybear (Jan 10, 2008)

I have jackii...definitely NOT one of those! malipoense I agree.


----------



## Hien (Jan 10, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> To me it appears to be pure Paph malipoense. The flower is in range of typical malipoense. Those lovely photos of full round malipoense are of the exceptional few that people brag about. Yours is well in range of normal. Pleasant. I'd keep watering it. Important - jackii has fine lines where malipoense has a solid purple mark on the staminode. I have seen several of the hybrid (malipoense x jackii) and the purple blotch is broken up into lines in the hybrid. Your foligae is typical of malipoense, the foliage of jackii is much lighter backgound with a checkerboard pattern of darker blotches. The foliage of malipoense tends to be mostly dark green with lighter paterning. So foliage, and staminode say - pure malipoense.



Axel, I agree with Leo & everybody that this is malipoense.
The leaves look like it . Also, a person without eyesight could also tell these two apart, because the top of jackii's leaves are smooth to the touch (versus rough & bumpy of malipoense)


----------



## Hakone (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello Axel,
I believe that is paph. malipoense var. malipoense


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like we have consensus.


----------



## Axel (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes, indeed, and Hakone's picture looks very much like my plant. 
Hakone, is this your plant ? Where did you get it ? I bought mine from Popow.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 13, 2008)

Axel said:


> Yes, indeed, and Hakone's picture looks very much like my plant.
> Hakone, is this your plant ? Where did you get it ? I bought mine from Popow.



Hello Axel, 
yes Sir, orchids nursery in the proximity where I lives


----------



## Ernie (Jan 13, 2008)

No one said Phrag besseae, so I guess I have to.  

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 13, 2008)

:rollhappy::rollhappy: You beat Eric to the punch!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 14, 2008)

Why, it's obviously to green!


----------



## Hien (Jan 24, 2008)

Axel said:


> Yes, indeed, and Hakone's picture looks very much like my plant.
> Hakone, is this your plant ? Where did you get it ? I bought mine from Popow.



It must be that somebody pulls the tag out , then puts it back in the wrong plant. Supposedly this happens all the times at shows with general population crowd (not real collectors, they are more carefull) .
Because Mr. Popow is quite knowledgeable in slipper orchids. I don't think he would make the mistake.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2008)

Hien, you're an Awarded Stud!!?!! oke:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Axel
Here is a picture I took of a friend's plant that is the true malipoense var jackii. note the staminode markings are lines. Foliage pattern is the checkerboard marks rather than the brocade pattern in malipoense var malipoense. Fragrance is a little different also.


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 25, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2008)

That's lovely. Interesting about the pattern and staminode markings.


----------



## Corbin (Jan 26, 2008)

Very very nice.


----------



## Hien (Jan 28, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Hey Axel
> Here is a picture I took of a friend's plant that is the true malipoense var jackii. note the staminode markings are lines. Foliage pattern is the checkerboard marks rather than the brocade pattern in malipoense var malipoense. Fragrance is a little different also.



Leo , you have 448 jackies?
I am so impressed...:drool: that must be a sight when they flower.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 28, 2008)

Hien

That '448' is just an inventory number from that overall collection, besides in my caption I said it was a 'friend's' jackii, I did not say I owned it. 

I won't confirm or deny whether I own any at all. :evil:

I will say, I have only seen 3 jackii live and in person bloom in the last 5 years. 

Even a dozen jackii in bloom at once would be a sight indeed. 

Leo


----------



## Hien (Jan 28, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Hien
> 
> That '448' is just an inventory number from that overall collection, besides in my caption I said it was a 'friend's' jackii, I did not say I owned it.
> 
> ...



Quite a few years ago, I bought a few jackii alba at the GNYOS (honest truth, I did not even know what they are , other than they are orchids, at the time I still at the level of phalaenopsis, dendrobiums, Oncidiums... no slipper yet) this past summer they decide to put on buds, then those damned spider mites killed the buds, and whole growths instanly. I was dreaming about making seed pods to share with everybody, oh well. Now , I just hope I could nurture them back.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 28, 2008)

I feel your pain, I hate it when a bud blasts and you know it will be years before the plant decides to bloom again. I did have the good fortune to see Fox Valley's jackii albums. Wish I owned some, but I truely don't. Pretty plants indeed. 

Leo


----------



## Axel (Jan 29, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Hey Axel
> Here is a picture I took of a friend's plant that is the true malipoense var jackii. note the staminode markings are lines. Foliage pattern is the checkerboard marks rather than the brocade pattern in malipoense var malipoense. Fragrance is a little different also.


 
Thanks Leo ; indeed, it's a typical and _very_ nice jackii :drool:, and it is quite different from my plant (which is definitely a malipoense). 
So I'm now looking for a true jackii...oke:


----------



## Hakone (Jan 29, 2008)

Axel said:


> Thanks Leo ; indeed, it's a typical and _very_ nice jackii :drool:, and it is quite different from my plant (which is definitely a malipoense).
> So I'm now looking for a true jackii...oke:



Hello Axel,
you can buy jackii var. album in Europe more favorably, if you liked it


----------



## Axel (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, Hakone, I'm also interested in var. album :drool: 
But I have no idea where to find one - Popow ?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, Axel - Popow


----------



## Axel (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, Hakone !


----------

